# Not enthused about knitting



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.

I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?

I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## angeleyz (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm guessing then, that you haven't found Ravelry.com yet. There are all KINDS of patterns there for free. I love making washcloths with pictures (my first ever project was a washcloth with a dragonfly in the middle). I am working now on making soap socks. I bought some handmade soap and plan to put the soaps socks on the soap and give them as Christmas gifts along with a couple knit washcloths. Get Pima Cotton if you do washcloths - they feel soooo luxurious when washing your face - like a day at the spa! 

And yes, there is always Google. Google is your friend. But seriously, check out Ravelry. You won't be sorry. 

Angela


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Favecraft.com
There are lots of idea's on this web site. Some of the simple ones. 
To get yourself out of this "mood" why not do something for charity. Make some extra simple hats and carry them with you to give to a stranger you see that has no hat. Give one to that person directing traffic for some road work. How about the little old man that is standing in the line at the pharmacy. You never know who you will find that needs a little warmth from someone that cares enough to remember to share their talents. The cost is so little and the reward is wonderful. 
When I give my extra hat in my bag, I tell the person, This was ment for you. 
Guess that is why I have made so many hats this year. 500 and counting...


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LOL!

Hey, Cindy........use search above and find bazaar sellers that I posted at least four times........? LOL!

There are about 100 items on there that are on the smaller side, will work up fast, make in sets - hopefully to sell at a bazaar, craft sales, use for gifts, stocking stuffers........etc.............lots of inspiration....then hunt up a pattern or do some free forming.......

One of my favs was using a nice cable pattern to made 4" x 4" mug coasters - set of four.

Good luck sweetie and I just bought an odd lot of Google stock; LOL! If I could find that person, I'd propose, also! LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is certainly the place to come to get inspired to try something new!! 

I might also suggest you look at finding new stitch patterns and techniques that you may not yet have tried. I've really enjoyed making scarves for everyone in my family this year--trying new cable and lace patterns I previously thought too "fussy." I'm also fascinated by the look of entrelac and intarsia/color work I have yet to try. My next project will be a sampler afghan for DIL making blocks with lovely stitches I've only admired until now. I want to be able to apply new stitch patterns to basic garments I still enjoy knitting. 

If it's new projects you're looking for, have you tried: fingerless gloves, socks, toys, table runners, throw pillows (using those fun stitch patterns), dish towels/washcloths?? Or instead of knitting single items, maybe "sets" of kitchen linens or baby sweater/hat/booties/mittens. Does everyone you love have a wonderful throw at the edge of their couch or favorite chair? You might need to get ideas from family & friends for something they might use--then let them help pick the color, pattern or yarn.

Keep looking and imagining as you browse the forum. The "links and resources" tab often shares some wonderful new ideas . Then jump in there and try something new. Good Luck getting your mojo back


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Try this one , ther are a few to choose from 
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/cozies.php


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

If I get like that about knitting I find another craft to spend time on but I enjoy looking for patterns on ravelry or knitting pattern central


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. ....
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again.


Knit something yummy for yourself? Try a knitting techique that you never done before?


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with the post above, make something for yourself! I am working on a few projects and then I plan to make something for myself.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Yah, I think you're right. I'm always knitting for others and nothing for myself. I guess it's okay to be selfish once in a while. I did just finish wool convertible mittens and an earflap hat for myself, but the yarn and the thrill is gone. With 15 different skeins to choose from, I'm sure it'll get better when the Knitpicks fairy leaves that box of Wool of the Andes on my doorstep.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy C, Donna Rae! You stay up nights thinking about these things? Okay, no excuse not to knit now. Thanks, you really came through for me.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23239-1.html


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Good gracious! 500 hats in a year! How on earth do you do that? I manage to get 100 done for a couple of local charities plus 30 scarves and some sweaters and I thought that was going great guns. But 500? You are amazing!


----------



## texas44 (Nov 16, 2011)

500 hats- no wonder you are not enthused. I agree you need to try a new technique. I decided this Christmas NOT to knit for anyone except perhaps the odd dishcloth gift. It's a great relief. i'm branching out into new techniques that inspire. Ravelry is a good place to look. Some of the knitting magazine let you look at pictures.I'm going to try colorwork with 2 yarns, fairisle hat called Nepali by knitwits. Today is a good day to look - Cyber Monday is in effect. Good luck. Linda


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok Ladies, I am not the one that started the post. And yes 500 hats is a lot but when I put my mind to something I do it. Plus I have prefected the Knitting Machine Hat. I can make up to 10 perday...


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Christmas is for you too so knit for yourself and let others worry about themselves for a change. It's your turn


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I subscribe to Knitting Daily online and they have a lot of good tips. I also love the TV shows Knitting Daily and Knit and Crochet today. They run a lot of repeats, but I find that the first time I see a program I may not be so interested in a particular topic. Recently I learned more about twisting and slipping stitches (oh they take such abuse) and I could not have been more excited. You may enjoy all of the above. Happy stitches


----------



## minoche (Nov 20, 2011)

www.tipnut.com is a newletter full of patterns and ideas no matter what is your craft. This week they have patters (24) for knitted dish cloths, it is at the bottom of the page


----------



## jayeskaycee (Sep 20, 2011)

Cindy, If you want to make things quickly and simply, little things, I make beanie hats for premature babies. My friend, a midwife, tells me they're always short of tiny hats. I'm just finishing my latest batch of 20 to hand to her. They are quick, easy, 50 stitches and only 32 rows so can be done in about an hour OR I also make little dolls for shoebox appeal to be sent to the deprived children in various countries, mainly Africa. The little dolls are in the Jean Greenhow books and so long as you can do the basic doll you can make them be anything you want so long as they are lovely and colourful with a smiley face!
For the little hats, you need a pair of 3 3/4 mm needles [old size 9], some pastel-coloured wool, to make the hat in one or more colours, then cast on 50 sts, work 6 rows K1, P1 rib, stocking stitch 16 rows, then do decrease for top shaping this way, Row 1 : K5, K2tog to last st, K1, next and other alt rows, PURL, Row 3 : K4, K2 tog to last st, K1, Row 5 : K3, K2 tog, to last st, K1, Row 7 : K2, K2 tog to last st, K1, Row 9 : K1, K2 tog, to last st K1, Row 10 : P2 tog to end. Cut off yarn, thread through a bodkin and then draw up the remaining sts and stitch down the side of the hat with as small a seam as possible so as not to irritate the baby's delicate skin. Easy. If you think the hat is too small, it isn't. It should fit on a small orange or satsuma and that is just right. Poor mites.
These things are small, quick to do, if that's what you're after and you have the satisfgaction of knowing your friends and rellies aren't going to become all 'knitted out'! and you'll be benefitting those in need. Just a thought to get you enthusiastic again`. I'm almost mid-60's now and for years made things for me, my husband and all the family. Now I just don't knit 'big' things so these suit me perfectly.


----------



## Plantlady (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi I'm new here and was reading your post and the most different item I have seen to knit was sent to me at work as a joke. I hope it is ok to post the picture here, but I hope you will enjoy. (I hope the picture uploads also)


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

This site always inspires me. I can always find something new and fun to do here!
http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Critters/


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Try googling what you are actually looking for as knit cup cozy patterns ect. ect. you would be amazed at what comes up.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I too get like that, I've been knitting toys for years so I've decided that once Christmas is over(I have a couple of Christmas toys to complete), I'm going to diversify and try knitting bags and beanies and gloves ready for our winter plus I am determined to learn how to use my knooking kit
rujam


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

I cant get motivated to go back to knitting - I am all "hooked up" and crochet like mad.. Mainly hats and gloves and scarves... I do like making the "odd" thing, like candle holders i.e. from Attic24 - my very favourite blog from Lucy, and Favecrafts which send me newsletters almost every day and have some pretty obscure patterns pattern central which has also been mentioned and Ravelry. I have so many pages saved in my favourites I probably spend more time scanning for patterns and ideas than making something.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

dragonkeeper said:


> This site always inspires me. I can always find something new and fun to do here!
> http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Critters/


what a lovely fun site..


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Would you share how you have made hats with the knitting machine? Then you could add teaching to your interests-wear another hat if you will... :thumbup:


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

Plantlady said:


> Hi I'm new here and was reading your post and the most different item I have seen to knit was sent to me at work as a joke. I hope it is ok to post the picture here, but I hope you will enjoy. (I hope the picture uploads also)


My daughter is going to want one of those,ok if you can touch type... I made her some "fingerless gloves" for work and now her work colleagues are asking for some now..


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

I get that way too sometimes and have to search for a new challenge. Try making thrum mittens. (They are knitted lined and super warm!) It's the coolest pattern I've seen in a long time! I found directions and free pattern on this website:
http://www.helloyarn.com/wp/?p=425


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

You'll soon be enthused when you read the stories of the orphaned babies in Africa who have lost their parents to Aids.
They are in desperate need of warm clothing, blankets and hats, let alone love and affection.
Have a look at the website and you'll instantly regain your enthusiasm!
Make sure you have a tissue handy before you sit down to read!
Google KAS (knit a square)


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Like you I get fed up with knitting sites sugesting... Dish cloths..Socks....Hats...Scarves...Mittens.There is a limit to how many of these are interesting to knit.
.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Whew! Time to knit for you and go for bigger, more interesting projects....vests, sweaters etc. Also, wait till your Wool of the Andes comes!!! My favorite. I haven't used acrylics in years. There is such pleasure in the feel, work, outcome of natural fibers. Don't give up. Just change, good for all of us


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Favecraft.com
> There are lots of idea's on this web site. Some of the simple ones.
> To get yourself out of this "mood" why not do something for charity. Make some extra simple hats and carry them with you to give to a stranger you see that has no hat. Give one to that person directing traffic for some road work. How about the little old man that is standing in the line at the pharmacy. You never know who you will find that needs a little warmth from someone that cares enough to remember to share their talents. The cost is so little and the reward is wonderful.
> When I give my extra hat in my bag, I tell the person, This was ment for you.
> Guess that is why I have made so many hats this year. 500 and counting...


My late aunt used to knit hats for a christian charity. They were then handed out to sailors coming off ships at Belfast docks. I suppose many of them were from warm countries and were not dressed for a cold winter. Nice idea to welcome them in this way.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been in a slump about knitting and then I started knitting socks. There are so many sock wool's to buy and they knit up in lovely self patterning styles. or use a lacy pattern for plain wool. As I am knitting one pair I cannot wait to start the next. They do not take long and all my friends want them. Lots of patterns on revelry.com. Regards Carol from UK.


----------



## harrowwoman (Nov 1, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Ladies, I am not the one that started the post. And yes 500 hats is a lot but when I put my mind to something I do it. Plus I have prefected the Knitting Machine Hat. I can make up to 10 perday...


I do admire your enthusiasm-I tried making a hat-sniff-of course I DID not use a swatch so it would fit someone with a very long head! But, now I know better-a swatch in time saves ehm...time!


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Firstly you need to find a pattern, a sweater perhaps, and buy NICE wool yarn, not acrylic. There are such wonderful woollen
yarns out there which will inspire you just by looking at them.
I would get totally bored knitting mittens and scarves all the
time, not to mention dish cloths and headphone muffs.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Some nice little stuffed toys would be good.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love all the ideas and sites posted on here. You might want to try Knooking or Crochet to give yourself a break.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you're proabably right about getting your new package of new yarns. When I got tired of acrylics, I tried organic materials, and it really made a difference in my knitting. Plus inspired me. a beautiful yarn can do that. And yes, Ravelry is a great place to go. Do you have men in your family that go to baseball games? How about hat holders? Different. But I don't have a site cause I didn't mark it. Just have to Google it. Fits over the bill, goes around the head, holds the hat in place. Going to make some for my ds next year.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

Its amazing how much I have picked up from this website -already - thrums today is a new one and not heard of knooking either.. can you explain that please.


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Personally, I stay away from the groups and forums, except for this one, to search for ideas. I found that patterns offered en masse in those places are clones of thousands of others, which for me can be terribly dull. But that's me, and not necessarily others. 

When I need some inspiration to create, I make squares--lots of them. Putting them all together makes a nice afghan, shawl, wrap, or coverlet plus it gives me an opportunity to advance my skills which can at times be lacking. The knitted squares are made in various stitch patterns and small enough to undo if I make mistakes.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> Personally, I stay away from the groups and forums, except for this one, to search for ideas. I found that patterns offered en masse in those places are clones of thousands of others, which for me can be terribly dull. But that's me, and not necessarily others.
> 
> When I need some inspiration to create, I make squares--lots of them. Putting them all together makes a nice afghan, shawl, wrap, or coverlet plus it gives me an opportunity to advance my skills which can at times be lacking. The knitted squares are made in various stitch patterns and small enough to undo if I make mistakes.


Hey, great idea!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I would suggest asking for a subscription to a good knitting magazine for Christmas. I did this a few years ago and my husband let it run for about 3 years. By then I'd amassed a lovely collection of magazines, which I go through when i'm looking for inspiration. Works for me.


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't tell you about knooking, but thrums are strands of roving yarn that is added to mittens and hats to make them warmer. You get a bit of a fair isle look to the mittens but you're not carrying two strands of yarn. The thrums end up as a wonderfully puffy and *warm* lining to your mittens. Very neat.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I may be wrong, but you remind me of myself... 

One or two comments last Christmas hurt my feelings and led me to decide to NOT knit anyone gifts this Christmas ...

I decided to knit only for myself or charity...

Which has led me to try new yarns, new techniques, increaseing my love of the craft

And wouldn't you know it... Those same ungrateful family members are now constantly peeking over my shoulder and in my bag wanting to know what I am making them... Or flat out asking for specific items if I have time, lol


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

This year it seems everyone has asked me for slippers.
I want to try the checkerboard ones, but the instructions say to anchor contrasting color at beginning of each row, and I am not sure what that means. I have never knit with more than one color. 


June


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

allfreeknitting.com


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I always check the links and resourses on the main page . You will find all kinds of great ideas the KP group finds will doing searches.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am glad I am not alone on this slump. Time got so way ahead of me I just don't know what to do..how about gift cards and make knitted cozys for them. But that still doesn't get the interest up either.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I just recently ran across a site called "New Stitch A Day" Each day they put up a new knitting stitch, and show you how to do it. I'm thinking trying a new stitch might inspire you to use it in something. They are mostly video tutorials, but have written explanations too.

www.newstitchaday.com/


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Plantlady said:


> Hi I'm new here and was reading your post and the most different item I have seen to knit was sent to me at work as a joke. I hope it is ok to post the picture here, but I hope you will enjoy. (I hope the picture uploads also)


Oh Boy, I'd be in trouble with one of those. I use the hunt and peck method to type.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Ruffles are in now. How about a decorative scarf (not for warmth) made with the ribbon lace like sashay. They work up quickly. I made 2 in an afternoon.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you tried socks yet? If you haven't you might like to try them; a bit of a challenge, but not so big that if you have to frog it's a heartbreak. And, ps, I am no fantastic knitter.

And one more site to throw into the mix:
http://www.knitty.com
It inspires me.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

it just means loop the 2nd colour to the first and if it is a chequerboard pattern you might be able to csrry the second colour up at the side of your work rather than anchoring it all the time. Hope this makes sense, rujam


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

How about Tipnut.com? they have a free news letter you can sign up for, and there is knitting, crocheting, sewing and recipes...all kinds of different ideas.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Three people I live with, have pads, or e-readers. ..so I am making covers for them, I found patterns for Knitting letters on projects so I am gonna make them monogrammed covers for their electronic toys!
And no I don't have a pattern I was just gonna wing it...
just Google you will eventually find what your looking for

Merry Christmas 
DEW


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Three people I live with, have pads, or e-readers. ..so I am making covers for them, I found patterns for Knitting letters on projects so I am gonna make them monogrammed covers for their electronic toys!
And no I don't have a pattern I was just gonna wing it...
just Google you will eventually find what your looking for

Merry Christmas 
DEW


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Three people I live with, have pads, or e-readers. ..so I am making covers for them, I found patterns for Knitting letters on projects so I am gonna make them monogrammed covers for their electronic toys!
And no I don't have a pattern I was just gonna wing it...
just Google you will eventually find what your looking for

Merry Christmas 
DEW


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

try favecrafts. tons of different things to make.


----------



## gangee (Jul 5, 2011)

I make dishcloths and everyone likes them. Some are simple and some complicated, but still you can watch TV and make them. I write in dishcloths and lots of web sites show up. Free patterns....Most everyone can use one of these.....

Shirley-KY


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is not selfish to make something for yourself. You are being selfless by not doing it!  I always have something for myself in mind after knitting sweaters for my family. I guess I have such a large group, they are lucky and happy to get one of my sweaters!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is not selfish to make something for yourself. You are being selfless by not doing it!  I always have something for myself in mind after knitting sweaters for my family. I guess I have such a large group, they are lucky and happy to get one of my sweaters! :thumbup:


----------



## Arbutus (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you tried making an afghan? Even if you don't want to do a whole big pattern, you can do a nice afghan out of pattern squares, and it give you a chance to try new stitches.


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

I would suggest learning to make socks. I have been learning and find it challenging and very interesting. I like to buy the variegated or self=striping yarn and watch the colors and patterns change as I knit them. Everyone who has knit them say they are addictive. I suggest that you start out with a sports weight yarn as the sticking is easier to see than sock yarn. Hope this helps and puts a spark in your knitting life.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are taking the time to read all of these suggestions you won't have to worry about getting back to knitting, it will be time for bed.


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the same issue with family that is hatted and scarfed to death. I just found a box of items I did (Lord knows when) and I have decided to have a grab bag Christmas. My siblings and I have agreed to not buy for adults, only for the kids. So for the adults, I will have these "found" items wrapped up, maybe in brown paper bags, as grab bags. If they end up with something they don't want, they can trade, or give to charity.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Do you have a lot of wool scraps? Check out the B-4 bag (google it ...sorry). I thing it's at Bluemoon.com or Blumoon.com or just google B-4 bag. That bag is the most fun I've had knitting in a long time. I also take my shorter wool scraps and knit a rectangle in SS on larger needles and felt it for a hot pad. They are really nice.

The suggestions from others about knitting hats for someone who needs one is a good use for those ho hum acrylics. I knit a lot of hats for charity. While I'm knitting I give a thought to the person who needs the hat for warmth. In our area there are many groups seeking hats etc. and I live in a very small town. Hope all of the suggestions from your knitting friends inspires you!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you are missing a wonderful place that always needs something. CHARITY!!!
ANd find one that can use what you like to make.
I do for a womans shelter that needs baby items... ANYTHING baby. Never enough blankets, sweaters and hats, bibs, burp cloths etc...
I just made a dozen hats for the farmers down the road. I sit and watch the cows all year long, so why not give them something new. And they have so many kids helping out I'm hoping the hats will be used.

Kick your imagination in gear. 
Try new stitches. Make socks for a senior center is fun colors. Make them lap robes or shawls.

Have fun, Linda


----------



## LaluBoatie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just so I don't get burned out, I have a couple projects going at once. That way I can switch back and forth. I also make sure that I knit or crochet myself something in between every few "gift" items. That way I reap the benefits of my work. I knit and crochet to help relax me and calm my nerves so I constantly have something to work on. I so enjoy my knitting group because I am challenged each week to try new things when I see what pretty projects my friends are working on. If you can find a knitting group you will reap great benefits from that. I suggest you make something out of wool that you can felt because it is a new technique. I enjoyed making a potato chip scarf or ruffled scarf that was a free pattern on Lion Brand's web site. I also enjoy making the "bunny blankets" for babaies. I can make them ahead of time and then when someone I know is expecting I already have one ready to give. I have also made scarves out of red heart's pomp-a doodle yarn and the new "lace" yarns. Everyone who sees these loves them and 1 skein makes a scarf. I sell these for $20 & $25 respectively. They both look like they would be hard to use but are actually very easy with gorgeous results. Just find something that you like and make it for yourself. I am sure that will help you get back into the swing of things. Working on the same thing over and over would drive me crazy. Good luck.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Go to a new yarn shop and take a class in something you have never done. Will get your mind started again. Works for me. I also like www.knittingonthenet.com and the patterns that come from Crystal Palace yarns and, oh, fiddlesticks.com


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I agree with the post above, make something for yourself! I am working on a few projects and then I plan to make something for myself.


Absolutely right! Do you want a sweater? A vest? A cowl? A darling hat? The most unusual slippers? Go to Ravelry, find something you love for YOU, preferably with a new technique ( how about an Entrlac hat knitted in the round?). Personally, I wouldn't knit lingerie, though LOL

When I finish my coffee I will post a pic of one of my early projects ( 6 years ago maybe?) that I made and still wear and still get compliments.

Hang in there -- gotta take the dog to day care first (yes, that's how I get some of my knitting done). And lose those cheap acrylics! I started with them, but eventually gave them to a charity store where people like to use them for charity knitting.

Be back sometime today!

Susan


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

Knit some simple socks for YOU!!!
You will love it and so will your feet
<3


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Can Cozy: Use Peaches & Cream with an I hook. Chain 2, 6 sc in chain st that you did first. 2 sc in each sc (12 stitches). *2sc in next sc, 1sc in next sc* repeat around (18). *2sc in next stitch, sc in next stitch twice* repeat around (24). sc in every sc until the can cozy is as long as you want it (try putting a beer can in the cozy every so often to judge.

Sip the beer as you work. Enjoy!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I just finished my first fair aisle hat. It presented a challenge and was a nice change. Also am finishing my third market bag. They're nice for gifts or to keep. This one is from cotton but have finished one in linen and one in hemp. Try splurging on a different type of yarn to get inspired. Alpaca is nice and so soft. Make a nice scarf to keep for yourself. With all of the sales going on you can find the yarn reasonably priced. How about mosaic knitting. I made placemats using this technique out of the $1 a ball cotton. Inexpensive but really look nice and were fun.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I think Ravelry.com is a good place to look.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As my mom says, we live in the land of plenty!


----------



## yankeegrandma (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for this site. There are a lot of projects to choose from. :thumbup:


----------



## yankeegrandma (Oct 4, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> I would suggest learning to make socks. I have been learning and find it challenging and very interesting. I like to buy the variegated or self=striping yarn and watch the colors and patterns change as I knit them. Everyone who has knit them say they are addictive. I suggest that you start out with a sports weight yarn as the sticking is easier to see than sock yarn. Hope this helps and puts a spark in your knitting life.


Yes, agree with this. Knitting socks is addictive. My kids absolutely love the 100% Merino Wool and I love knitting with it.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I bet at this point, you can make up your own pattern! Knit up a coffee cozy with some cables or do dishcloths or something. Just try it! Give yourself the freedom to do whatever YOU want to do. If no one wants your creations, donate them. Go for it!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Hey Cindy, I think most of us find what we are looking for on Google....why not a plastic bag holder for the kitchen or a swiffer cover for the floors. Flapper hats and gauntlets are really "in" now, one could always use a new accent pillow. Good luck! Happy Knitting girl friend!


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, I know what you mean about same old patterns. I found some really nice patterns on favecraft.com - I just finished making heart coasters that are so cute and make nice gifts. Did them in red and green for Chrismas then you can make them again for Valentine's Day. Good luck!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


 :? don't know if this will help or not, but this gal Litla Skvis is one of my fav. she used to do a lot of fantastic x-stitching and now knits some great stuff. she may inspire you or not. enjoy
http://litlaskvis.wordpress.com


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Try 'dominiknitrix.com", there are a lot of fun and unusual patterns to be found. The book is very good too, fun to read and fun to work with, "Dominiknitrix". I am sure you'll enjoy knitting again! :-D


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you tried knitting socks? I got back into knitting 4 years ago after I retirered. I made socks for my daughters and granddaughters. They loved them. I gave each a pair that first Christmas. I made them all a pair the next Christmas. I took last year off, and at Christmas time, they said "No Socks?" So, This year I got back into the groove. My goal was 1 pair a month, using sock yarn and size 2 needles. I have half a sock left to complete for my 12th pair. They are beautiful. The sock yarns are colorful varigated yarns, and each sock is unique. I also am knitting clothes for the American Girl Doll. Sometimes, small projects are easier to finish. Good Luck!!


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

I would like to share my pattern for scarf. Easy and quick. Cast on 20 stitches. Knit one row, knit 1 stitch, yarn over, knit next stitch, yarn over to the end of row. Knit each stitch, but slide the yarn over of the needle. Continue to length desired. I couldn't find an easy scarf pattern either and decided to try this style. Really do like it. I hope the picture comes thru to you. If it doesn't sendme your email address and I will send it to you that way. Have a fun day. arb


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

I forgot to tell you that you use double strans of yarn four ply. arb


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are tired of kintting for them and yourself, do you have a pet or do any other them have a pet?, I like to make little toys and sweaters for my dog.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi! I feel your pain! What about the neckwarmers and cowls? Also, the head wraps are big now! I'm sure you will find something cool to inspire you! ;-)


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish I could do the socks! I took a class at local yarn shop, but just could not complete that first sock! What's wrong with me!!!!???


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

How about purses or dolls, animals. Keep the dolls and animals around you and you will always have a good day. It works for me. I just made a parade of Snowmen. All in different attire.
Why not get whimsical once in a while?


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

If you go to http://scarvesforspecialolympics.org/ you can select your state and knit scarves for the 2012 Winter Special Olympics.
Also, I keep a cone of cotton on hand, and when I see a pattern stitch I want to try, I knit it up as a washcloth. I've used them as washcloths, dishcloths, dustcloths, pouches for gift soaps (run strands of satin ribbon through the edging, pull up tight, tie a bow), and am thinking they might make a nice summer-weight blanket if I sew them together.
Also, some of the blog links have lists of other sites the blogger follows. 
We need about three months per KP issue to follow everything interesting....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see you have lots of reply's here... so I will just put my 2 cents worth in here... I agree with the wash cloth idea.. there are many many many different sites that have wonderful dish cloths.. I personally like the 45 stitch ones over the 39 stitch ones.. for some reason those extra stitches makes it a better size for me.. you can make up a set of 3 tie it with a ribbon and there you go.. or some spa sets.. you can't go wrong there everyone loves a little something to spruce up the bathroom.. a wash cloth.. small towel... maybe a bar of homemade soap... they are sold every where.. or just a nice bar of soap you get from the store.. put it all together and its beautiful.. I hope you get inspired.... I will be visiting Donna Rae's posts.. for some quick and easy ideas myself... after work that is...LOL right now I'm in coffe and KP mode.....then a long day at work...


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I do make mittens and hand them out to whomever I meet that needs them. I gave a pair away on Saturday to a lady on the bus that was freezing.

Time to knit for the baby again. I have a little granddaughter just born the end of September. First grandchild.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I was in a knitting slump recently and couldn't get out of it. Couldn't crochet either. None of my patterns inspired me until I read on this site about the beaded scarf. That did it for me. I am starting my third one and really enjoy it. Why not try something that you haven't attempted before? Maybe it will help


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> I wish I could do the socks! I took a class at local yarn shop, but just could not complete that first sock! What's wrong with me!!!!???


My dear there is nothing wrong with you I can't do them either, I do not know if it is my lack of desire or need.
Just find something else just like you are doing. I make hats for preemies. My girlfriend is a doctor and her hospital needs infant hats, not all will take them, but it is fun and rewarding and they appreciate them, the babies do not complain. lol


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I do make mittens and hand them out to whomever I meet that needs them. I gave a pair away on Saturday to a lady on the bus that was freezing.
> 
> Time to knit for the baby again. I have a little granddaughter just born the end of September. First grandchild.


Congrats I have 6, mine started early, you are going tolove being a grandma.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I live in Akron, Ohio and we have a great Children's Hospital that gives a blanket to every child that has an outpatient surgery or is admitted. They take sizes from 24"x 24" (for premies) to crib size. My granddaughter received one when she had out patient surgery earlier this year - it was lovely to receive such a wonderful hand-made blanket. I donate many blankets, all sizes. It gives me a chance to try different patterns and as I knit, I often pray for the child that will receive it. Check with your local hospital and see if they will take handknitted blankets. I also make sure I've washed each blanket before taking it to the hospital. God bless.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is wonderful but I found sometimes they will not accept baby hats due to what they consider health reasons, if they can't then why not make lap blankets of the nursing homes, usually they are 40"X40" without a fringe. Or shawls, the men love those also either triangular or long but do not put on any fringe because it will get caught in the wheelchairs.
I also find that sometimes during the holidays as we get older we get a little depressed so it is normal to feel funny at this time of the year. I do every holiday season.

I take some vit. D, they call it the sunshine vitamin to replace the lack of sun we get at this time.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! I'd love to try the beaded knitting. Do you have any patterns to share?


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

Try Entrelac. It is addictive, therapeutic, rewarding and relatively forgiving. It is easy to lay down and pick up. Mistakes can be resolved without too much hassle.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42190-1.html this is the link I saved for the beaded scarf


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Take a look at Debbie Bliss' Spring/summer 2011 magazine. I'm knitting the lime green and white scarf on page 44. I highly recommend it!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you!!! :wink:


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, we knit and crochet prayer blankets for our church. These go to those in need if special prayers (having surgery, ill, etc.) - they are given to them with a prayer book. They are about 36"x36".


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear that... but I had the exact same experience with my LYS. They were actually rude to me because I didn't know anything about sock knitting and most everyone else in the class had done at least one pair. Luckily I found a friend who had made 2 pairs of socks and she helped me... and from that we now have a knitting group that meets once a week on Wednesdays!!!
There are 3 men and 3-5 women in it. We knit, have a potluck dinner, and knit some more



saingxmom said:


> I wish I could do the socks! I took a class at local yarn shop, but just could not complete that first sock! What's wrong with me!!!!???


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Darn! I just love that! I wish I had a sock partner!


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

many ideas at ralvery.com search in patterns for beaded knitting


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! I will check that out!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Where do you usually get your beads??? :roll:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Lately I have been making neck warmers and making them out of new stictches I would like to try - they are fast and only as easy or complicated as the pattern/stitch I choose. I also make slippers. When my friends and family are not needing or wanting anything else, I knit for my local cancer center or the homeless.


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Try Little Knitted Creatures by Amy Gaines...www.amygaines.com... she has the cutest little animals to knit and also to crochet. Easy to follow patterns and adorable when finished.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with all the above posts. Besides ravelry some other great sites with good ideas and free patterns are knitty.com and elann.com. Something I made last year that even the "ingrates" liked were ipod holders attached to a cord that fits around the neck. The earbuds can be stored in it too. I made them on small needles with my huge supply of leftover fingering yarn from making socks. But any size yarn would do. And personally, acrylics never inspire me. There are too many beautiful natural fibers out there that do!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with you on the acrylics! Just not the same as knitting with the natural fibers! :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

There are a lot of simple patterns at frugalknittinghaus.com.


----------



## noeldf (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you looked up Mother Bear projects, they make small bear to be sent to aids nurseries in africa. Presents for children who are sick and have no home or family...good luck noel


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Ladies, I am not the one that started the post. And yes 500 hats is a lot but when I put my mind to something I do it. Plus I have prefected the Knitting Machine Hat. I can make up to 10 perday...


Deb, do you have a flat bed and ribber or just a flat bed? I found a Utube video on making ribbing but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Have you looked on Garnstudios.com, or Whitelilies.com - yummy free designs on there (especially Garn Studios) that are very different and a lot are free.


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

What hat pattern do you use? I am a beginner knitter. Thank you.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Plantlady said:


> Hi I'm new here and was reading your post and the most different item I have seen to knit was sent to me at work as a joke. I hope it is ok to post the picture here, but I hope you will enjoy. (I hope the picture uploads also)


OMG how cool is that? If only I could type!


----------



## Bobcat (Nov 6, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Favecraft.com
> There are lots of idea's on this web site. Some of the simple ones.
> To get yourself out of this "mood" why not do something for charity. Make some extra simple hats and carry them with you to give to a stranger you see that has no hat. Give one to that person directing traffic for some road work. How about the little old man that is standing in the line at the pharmacy. You never know who you will find that needs a little warmth from someone that cares enough to remember to share their talents. The cost is so little and the reward is wonderful.
> When I give my extra hat in my bag, I tell the person, This was ment for you.
> Guess that is why I have made so many hats this year. 500 and counting...


I really like this idea! Thank you


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, just saw you have 8 pages of comments! Probably have this one in there some place but here goes anyway. Create your own pattern for an afghan and "map" it to knit it.

http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/

This site let's you decide the size you want. I taught myself how to change colors using this charting.

Imagination has no boundaries!!


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

minoche said:


> www.tipnut.com is a newletter full of patterns and ideas no matter what is your craft. This week they have patters (24) for knitted dish cloths, it is at the bottom of the page


Wow :thumbup: What a wonderful site. Thanks for sharing. Esther


----------



## elissavet (Jun 12, 2011)

I always work on something for me in-between gifts. One for someone else and one for me. And I always have more than one project going on. And, as soon as I figure out that the receiver is not that happy about my handknit work, they get off the list. There are hospitals with neonatal units who need handknits, there are war vets who can use handknits, there are homeless folks who can use something warm. And, somewhere on this site or on Ravelry, there is a group who knits for all those folks who have nothing all over the world. Give the folks who are tired of your knitting a gift card to some gross mega store and knit for you and for folks who will appreciate. Seriously!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

angeleyz said:


> I'm guessing then, that you haven't found Ravelry.com yet. There are all KINDS of patterns there for free. I love making washcloths with pictures (my first ever project was a washcloth with a dragonfly in the middle). I am working now on making soap socks. I bought some handmade soap and plan to put the soaps socks on the soap and give them as Christmas gifts along with a couple knit washcloths. Get Pima Cotton if you do washcloths - they feel soooo luxurious when washing your face - like a day at the spa!
> 
> And yes, there is always Google. Google is your friend. But seriously, check out Ravelry. You won't be sorry.
> 
> Angela


Ravelry is a great site. Also try knittingpatterncentral.com they have many different items and you can even put them in favorites. I have several different ones in mine. Put in dishcloths and that is all you will get. Then try blankets, sweaters, even for pets. Here is one of the many sites withing knitting pattern central http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/placemats.php Hope that helps some.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Hallo Cindy M. You're in a slump, you're looking for something different. Ever thought of "knitting up" your favourite tree?? No, honestly, I'm not kidding. I've seen pictures of trees (lampposts, street signs, you name it) covered in brightly coloured knitted wools (like long scarves, but then sewn together round the tree trunk). They look brilliant - after you get used to the idea. I think they call the people "guerilla knitters" - sort of on the lines of the guerilla gardeners who plant up urban areas.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

The last batch I bought at Jo-An's Fabrics but was not very pleased with them. The holes varied in size which was not good for stringing. Next time I will try on line. Don't know where yet. the size is 6/0


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You're my kind of lady! I like a good cold one when I knit.


----------



## quailcrossing1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I noticed that patterns for some of the articles you mentioned are offered free on Knitting on the Net.

It's a great site. I am new here and have already learned a lot by reading everyone's comments.

Enjoy the holidays!

Mary in Washington State


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I used Patons grace on my scarfs.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Try this one , ther are a few to choose from
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/cozies.php


This is a fabulous site for almost everything. Hats, scarves, baby things, wristlets, neck warmers, etc. Seems like everytime I google for some pattern this site pops up. Love it.

Wishing all a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Try the Vogue site. There is a "stitchionary" section with so many stitch patterns you'll be inspired. OR
Try Knittingfool.com. Make a "scraps" blankie in intrelac.
The entrelac knitting will keep the ol' brain jumping if nothing else does.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

plantlady, do you have the pattern for this that you can share. I know the perfect person for this gift. I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like you have spoiled many of your gift recipients with lovely handmade things. Maybe they need to receive something else, like a McDonald's gift certificate and time to consider how fortunate they've been to be on your gift list in the past. Just saying......!
Then you will have more time to make something really luxurious for yourself!


Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

This is up to 9 pages of replies so I am not sure you are still reading, but I will tell you my slump-buster. I look for something that will really use my brain. My fingers aren't so talented but, hey, it's all a combination of knits and purls, right?! There have been some beautiful shurgs posted here which have a lacy looking "inset" on their backs. (I know its not really an inset but created as part of the garment.) There have been some very intricate amigurumi which ALL teenagers love. John Dornan has been posting his tunisian rugs. These are all intriguing to me but are not quick work. But they get me excited about doing "real work". And "real work" needs to have occasional breaks. That's where the smaller quick projects come in. Check out some of the links/resources in Oct/Nov. There have been some totally awesome projects there.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I just tried going out there. I had trouble searching. Is there a trick to it?


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Check out LionBrand.com for all kinds of patterns - free


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Cindy lass. When I get in a slump, I pick up some really exciting yarn to look at and touch (not acrylic) and that really makes a difference to me no matter what I make.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> Personally, I stay away from the groups and forums, except for this one, to search for ideas. I found that patterns offered en masse in those places are clones of thousands of others, which for me can be terribly dull. But that's me, and not necessarily others.
> 
> When I need some inspiration to create, I make squares--lots of them. Putting them all together makes a nice afghan, shawl, wrap, or coverlet plus it gives me an opportunity to advance my skills which can at times be lacking. The knitted squares are made in various stitch patterns and small enough to undo if I make mistakes.


I do WUA (Warm Up America) squares, one each day for 49 days. Each takes about an hour to do in either crochet or knit. When I have enough, I take them to Love, Inc. and donate them because I love to do the needlework, but I hate to sew them together. That organization has people that assemble them into blankets (afghans) and gives them to people in need. I get to use all different colors of yarn and even can get creative with the designs I put into them. One square I made was of the US Flag; it turned out really pretty.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Stay away from the acrylics. You will love knitting with natural fibers.


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

As a new knitter myself, I think you need to challenge yourself. I still get a kick out of knitting presents. Unfortunately, the non-knitting community does not appreciate the hours we put into our dying art! Make yourself happy. Make a cardi for yourself. Do something for you! I have not attempted anything past "easy or beginners" but the day will come. Chin up and realize you are an "Art-eeeest"!! xo


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

Why are you down on acrylics? I like the sheen that they give. I know about the fire hazard but none others.
I am a new knitter. Need advise. I can tell you I am in love with cashmire, alpaca, and fat roving yarns.....


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Check out Pinterest... when it opens up pull down where it says everything... and select any option that may help you... it has thousands of great ideas and I suspect many people get theirs from this website. Also... google Susan Anderson... she has awesome free knit patterns!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I am looking out for myself and not making for others who don't appreciate.as soon as my printer gets up again I am going to print the pattern for TheDivine Cloche everyone is talking about.I love knitting every minute of the day.no one is going to rain on my parade.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Synthetics have a place, too, in our media. I use them in my charity knitting because not everyone has a means of caring for and laundering natural fibers which DO need extra care. I like to use synthetics for kids' things because of the durability of the yarns and, once again, the ease of care. My g-gds don't like things that they have to be careful with; the sweaters I make for them are usually Vanna's Choice or Plymouth Encore, both machine wash and dry and wear like iron. When I start a project, I always review what it is going to be used for and who is going to be receiving it, then choose the materials to accommodate that receipient. And, yes, the cost sometimes enters into it. Let's face it folks, natural fiber yarns are just that wee bit more expensive then good old plastic fibers.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

You need something really different. How about knitting a sushi dinner? Amy Polcyn Designs has some really cute things -- good enough to eat. Try accessing [email protected] and you will likely find something really cute. Also, the Japanese do some really interesting "oddball" type figures -- something ending with "gumi" that are interesting. Good luck!!!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you tried illusion/shadow knitting? I did two scarves and a few dishclothes. It is easy knitting and looks like stripes until you look at it laying flat and at your eye level, then the pattern shows up. It makes quite a conversation piece. Just go to search above and put in shadow or illusion clothes. Some should come up.

You could also use up some of your stash knitting mittens and hats for little people that may not get these things otherwise. Donate them to pre-schools, elementary schools, daycares, etc. Sometimes we put a lot of pressure on ourselves, especially when knitting for family and friends that don't necessarily appreciate them. I like to think that some of the things I have made and donated have brought a smile to someone that I don't even know, kind of like playing it forward.

Good Luck


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> I just tried going out there. I had trouble searching. Is there a trick to it?


Are you talking about Knitting Pattern Central? Scroll all the way to the bottom and click Site Map.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

wijan said:


> What hat pattern do you use? I am a beginner knitter. Thank you.


These are good beginner patterns, many for two needles. Click the Winter tab on top. There's a section there for easy hat patterns.

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Donna Rae, Does your husand know about this? The proposal, I mean!!! And this close to Christams, you're thinking of another "man"? tsk tsk tsk LOL


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Easy solution: Just tell 'em that you're on strike this Christmas and won't be making anything. Then give them all a one dollar bill and tell them to buy something they REALLY like for themselves! LOL


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a slump. ....
> ...


I agree!


----------



## skeachin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Cindy. Wow, I could have written your post! I completely agree that doing something for yourself is a great idea. Spend a few bucks on the family and friends and save your creations for yourself this year....or you could do what I am doing this year. Total charity knitting. I found that knitting for preemie babies is sheer delight!!! I know that Baltimore has a mitten drive for the homeless...a great way to use up the acrylic! But those itty bittie booties and hats are priceless. I giggle all the time.. Hubby is happy, Cheryl is happy, and someday a new mom will be happy. Good luck! Cheryl


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Easy solution: Just tell 'em that you're on strike this Christmas and won't be making anything. Then give them all a one dollar bill and tell them to buy something they REALLY like for themselves! LOL


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I just thought of something even better. Find a pattern for a shawl, sweater or whatever that you really like. Find out how much yarn it takes and buy the yarn. Give each person one ball or skein and then when they open their "gift" & look at it with disdain since THEY can't do anything with it, offer to take it off their hands and then you can make the article you want for yourself. I'm being very naughty, am I not? But wouldn't that be fun? Ingrates, indeed. They will learn after that experience!!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

skeachin said:


> Hi Cindy. Wow, I could have written your post! I completely agree that doing something for yourself is a great idea. Spend a few bucks on the family and friends and save your creations for yourself this year....or you could do what I am doing this year. Total charity knitting. I found that knitting for preemie babies is sheer delight!!! I know that Baltimore has a mitten drive for the homeless...a great way to use up the acrylic! But those itty bittie booties and hats are priceless. I giggle all the time.. Hubby is happy, Cheryl is happy, and someday a new mom will be happy. Good luck! Cheryl


Where do you get the patterns for these preemie and newborn items to donate to the hospitals?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i know what you mean. we all get in those slumps. there are some days i miss. but i make myself knit, esp. my hubby's socks.


----------



## skeachin (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for asking, I found a few, but there are tons of sites, even this one has some patterns. 

www.bevscountrycottage.com (very beloved site)
www.handcraftingwithlove.net
www.touchinglittlelives.org
www.lucybug.org
www.bbc.co.uk
And my all time favorite booties...
www.touchinglittlelives.org/bootiespattern

Just about any newborn pattern will work, just use smaller needles. Preemie sizes really vary, and lots of sites say that the hospitals are asking for the larger sizes.

Your local hospital, or the closest one that has a preemie ward, can tell you what size they need, and what they need (may be hats, booties, blankets, mittens, gowns), and possibly even give you patterns. Anything for the body should open in the back, and lacy patterns for the blankets and gowns are not good, as their little hands can get tangled. 

Burial gowns should be lined with flannel, and can be embellished with buttons, lace and ribbons. 

Please knit or crochet with love, enjoy and know that anything you make may be the final dressing for that sweet baby or the first of many.

Now I'm weepy. Hope you find inspiration, I know writing this has boosted me! Thanks. 

Cheryl


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was born and raised in Akron,but retired to Fl.Childrens Hosp is absolutley the best. My children were there many times. Have one great grand who is a nurse at Akron General. Am a grad of Springfield Hi. Nice to chat with another knitter from Akron.


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sedona said:


> I live in Akron, Ohio and we have a great Children's Hospital that gives a blanket to every child that has an outpatient surgery or is admitted. They take sizes from 24"x 24" (for premies) to crib size. My granddaughter received one when she had out patient surgery earlier this year - it was lovely to receive such a wonderful hand-made blanket. I donate many blankets, all sizes. It gives me a chance to try different patterns and as I knit, I often pray for the child that will receive it. Check with your local hospital and see if they will take handknitted blankets. I also make sure I've washed each blanket before taking it to the hospital. God bless.


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Cindy, What about some fantasy tea cosies that you could either knit or crochet. There are some fantastic patterrns, books and on-line patterns available. I am knitting some to raise money for cancer research. Debi Birkin has some absolutely fun designs for sale. I've attached a photo of one of my favourites finished a few weeks ago. Some naughty little mice have chewed holes in the hessian sack.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

lol, love your avatar, kathy


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank You Deb, for you comment about giving to the person who is right in front of you.......I commend you for your thoughtfulness, and the fact that you have done over 500 so far...WOW!!!!
You have made my New Years resolution.....make and GIVE. is what I am going to do in the New Year.
No one appreciates what you do but the person in need.
Thank you Deb for the new insight in the New Year.
Blessings...Judy


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank You Deb, for you comment about giving to the person who is right in front of you.......I commend you for your thoughtfulness, and the fact that you have done over 500 so far...WOW!!!!
You have made my New Years resolution.....make and GIVE. is what I am going to do in the New Year.
No one appreciates what you do but the person in need.
Thank you Deb for the new insight in the New Year.
Blessings...Judy


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Favecraft.com
> There are lots of idea's on this web site. Some of the simple ones.
> To get yourself out of this "mood" why not do something for charity. Make some extra simple hats and carry them with you to give to a stranger you see that has no hat. Give one to that person directing traffic for some road work. How about the little old man that is standing in the line at the pharmacy. You never know who you will find that needs a little warmth from someone that cares enough to remember to share their talents. The cost is so little and the reward is wonderful.
> When I give my extra hat in my bag, I tell the person, This was ment for you.
> Guess that is why I have made so many hats this year. 500 and counting...


What a wonderful idea - now I know what my winter project is going to be. I just finished the scarves, mitts and hatts for the family.
What a generous person you are, blessings be,
Donna


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

I love the mouse tea cozy - how cute is that?
I am finishing up new (excuse the name, but that is what the pattern designer called them) "itty bitty titties" for my Mom who is a breast cancer survivor - bless her - of 20+ years. She loves them and says they are more comfortable than the prosetheses sp? that she bought.
Donna


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that you should knit what you want and give it to charity but take a picture and wrap it up with a note that says that this has been donated to charity on their behalf.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I found neat dish cloths on www.knittinghelp.com click patterns then dishcloths and potholders. I made some from the 50 states group for friends in different states in their school colors. There are many ideas on this site that may interest you.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Donna Rae - Do you sell items you made from patterns you found at these websites? I thought they have copyrights and that they are only for personal use? Just curious, because I have knitted scarves, fingerless gloves, afghans, slippers, baby blankets for everyone in my family. How many new scarves can you give the same people each year? I have only been knitting for about 2 years and I would love to give blankets or other such items to a childrens hospital..... but was also looking into selling items. What about anyone else... suggestions? If I sell items made from patterns found on some websites at craft shows held at high schools for a fund raiser does this go against the copyright? Thanks for any info...... enjoy checking out this forum for insites from all of you wonderful knitters!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

You can't say Ravelry often enough. I think there is as great a variety of patterns there than anywhere else. If you like lace, check Heart Strings (patterns also avaible on Ravelry). Check Knit Picks if you haven't. Lots of variety there. Patternfish has loads of patterns as does Annie's Attic. There are some very pretty scarves and shawls on the Knit Picky free pattern site, including lace. I love their Milkshake scarf. There are a lot more for-pay patterns than free ones so if you want more variety, you may have to pay for it! How about some of the patterns that people have posted photos of on the forum? I've gotten some wonderful ideas from them! John Dorman has gorgeous crocheted scarves that could double as necklaces. He makes most of his up as he goes and doesn't use a pattern. But, he posts detailed photos and you could probably duplicate the construction.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I got all my Holiday knitting done and i am now pooped...and so done with fingerless gloves!!!!! winter lace scarves,and sox and doggie coats, and bags,.....blah!!!! So i got up today and started the grey top down raglan wool sweater i have always wanted...for myself<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< bah humbug...lol


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you're ready for a good dose of A Christmas Carol or maybe Scrooged by Bill Murray.


moke said:


> I got all my Holiday knitting done and i am now pooped...and so done with fingerless gloves!!!!! winter lace scarves,and sox and doggie coats, and bags,.....blah!!!! So i got up today and started the grey top down raglan wool sweater i have always wanted...for myself<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< bah humbug...lol


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

The mouse tea cozy is spectacular! It looks like you did a smashing job. I love how it looks like chewed holes. I'm hoping I can find where the pattern is for sale.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Favecraft.com
> There are lots of idea's on this web site. Some of the simple ones.
> To get yourself out of this "mood" why not do something for charity. Make some extra simple hats and carry them with you to give to a stranger you see that has no hat. Give one to that person directing traffic for some road work. How about the little old man that is standing in the line at the pharmacy. You never know who you will find that needs a little warmth from someone that cares enough to remember to share their talents. The cost is so little and the reward is wonderful.
> When I give my extra hat in my bag, I tell the person, This was ment for you.
> Guess that is why I have made so many hats this year. 500 and counting...


Wow, Deb. What a generous, beautiful woman you are! I hope your goodness comes back to you tenfold.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

shanni said:


> Christmas is for you too so knit for yourself and let others worry about themselves for a change. It's your turn


I'm for that... go to SweaterBabe.com and get a pattern and yarn for yourself. Have fun.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Pennyrose98 said:


> I love the mouse tea cozy - how cute is that?
> I am finishing up new (excuse the name, but that is what the pattern designer called them) "itty bitty titties" for my Mom who is a breast cancer survivor - bless her - of 20+ years. She loves them and says they are more comfortable than the prosetheses sp? that she bought.
> Donna


Hey! I could use a couple of those! Had a radical Bilateral surgery in December of 2004 and have never been able to find comfy ones either. They either hurt or are too heavy or something. And an old bra filled with anklets just doesn't do it. May I have your pattern?


----------



## sue janssen (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out the Mother Bear Project!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

That's one of the cutest things I've seen! Adorable!


patchwork said:


> Hi Cindy, What about some fantasy tea cosies that you could either knit or crochet. There are some fantastic patterrns, books and on-line patterns available. I am knitting some to raise money for cancer research. Debi Birkin has some absolutely fun designs for sale. I've attached a photo of one of my favourites finished a few weeks ago. Some naughty little mice have chewed holes in the hessian sack.


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

You need to go to Ravelry. It is well worth it. Also I like to go to all the yarn company web sites directly. You can get lots of inspiration that way. My other favorite besides Ravelry is Drops Design. You could spend hours looking at the patterns on the site and they are free.


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

joycevv said:


> The mouse tea cozy is spectacular! It looks like you did a smashing job. I love how it looks like chewed holes. I'm hoping I can find where the pattern is for sale.


Just google Debi Birkin. She has wonderful patterns you can purchase and download from her site. Very reasonable prices as well. Such fun to knit too!!!!!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Deb - 
Trouble here. Every time I see yuior picture I want to ask where did you get your pattern for those hats. I've been looking for a basic pattern like that and have tried many but all seem to be a little off. The crown is poofy or something else is off. I have a problem getting the length right and knowing when to start decreasing. I would really appreicate your input. c


Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Ladies, I am not the one that started the post. And yes 500 hats is a lot but when I put my mind to something I do it. Plus I have prefected the Knitting Machine Hat. I can make up to 10 perday...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The Birkin patterns and most or all DROPS patterns are listed/shown on Ravelry. I had a lot of fun going through the teapot cozies the other night. The mouse cozy and many other cozies by Birkin are on Ravelry but the photo of the mice there did not give nearly the detail as the photo posted to this thread. I thought it was cute in the Ravelry photo, but the photo here is CUTE!!! It's one of the cutest things I've ever seen. If I just repeated what I said earlier, please forgive me but I could repeat it loads more time and still not express how cute it really is!!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


How about Marge's Cap/scarf pattern?

Here is the pattern Marge's Cap Pattern
Use Worsted Weight yarn (or DK)Knitting with variegated yarn is a fun color to make this hat with.
Marge's Cap
Cast on with size 9 needles:

65, 69, 77, 81
toddler, child's, adult, people with big heads

All rows: K3, P1 across to last stitch, K1.
Do this row till desired length of Hat.

Decrease Rows:

Row 1: K2 together across to last stitch K1
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: Same as Row 1.
Row 4: Purl
Row 5: K2 Together, Across row
Row 6: Purl, Break off yarn long enough to be able to go through remaining stitches and then sew up the seam.

To make scarf: With size 9 needles Cast on 37 stitches

All Rows: K3, P1, across row to last stitch, k1.
Do this pattern til desired length of scarf. Very warm and knits up quick. Look at my profile Picture that is the Hat with that pattern.


----------



## Jask9143 (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb you're the kindest person..such a selfless thoughtful and kind thing to do for people. I bet they're just thrilled having a stranger give them something so useful. Bless you!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ravelry IS good , but i like allfreeknitting.com too


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

http://Allfreeknitting.com As the gal above said, this is a great site. I get their e-mail every morning and have a folder that I move them into for future reference. They have every concievable pattern you can imagine. I also find some nice things at LionBrand and can just bookmark and save in my own library on that site. That is what I so with Ravelry as well. Then, I can just log in and browse through the things I have saved and see if I'm in the mood to do any of them. Of course, new yarn always gets my creative juices flowing... Take a break. All great artists have an occasional mental block. Your Muse will return.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I do a lot of knitting for my family but have never made things for Christmas before, but this year both my Registrars at work are getting Berets in different colours, I need to knit a shawl and beanie for the Secretary next door. Next year I will buy the yarn to knit two girls at work a scarf each.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> skeachin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Cindy. Wow, I could have written your post! I completely agree that doing something for yourself is a great idea. Spend a few bucks on the family and friends and save your creations for yourself this year....or you could do what I am doing this year. Total charity knitting. I found that knitting for preemie babies is sheer delight!!! I know that Baltimore has a mitten drive for the homeless...a great way to use up the acrylic! But those itty bittie booties and hats are priceless. I giggle all the time.. Hubby is happy, Cheryl is happy, and someday a new mom will be happy. Good luck! Cheryl
> ...


Bev's Country Cottage has charity patterns for preemie clothes and hats. www.bevscountrycottage.com. The hats seem tiny, but an NICU nurse told me the babies really are that small. Think of a 1-2 pound baby as having a head the same size as the big part of a large egg.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the problem is that I'm just tired of the same old yarn. I've got bins full of inferior Red Heart yarn and acrylics that split. My box of Wool of the Andes from Knitpicks is on its way. Once it gets here, I should be fine. Since I first posted, I've knit a pair of mittens and finished the braided ties on an earflap hat for myself. That's ready to wear just in time for colder weather that's been hitting us lately.

I do randomly give out pairs of mittens I've knit. What amazes me is that it's hard to get people to accept them. They're suspicious. They can't believe that someone would just give them something without expecting anything in return.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It is nice of you Cindy just to hand out mittens. Why isn't there any trust in the world now. Not everyone would give something away without expecting something back. A friend of mine is having a hard time and she loved the Beret I made, I showed her a purple one I had made and she kept running her hands over it whilst at my daughters baby shower. As you got up to go home she gave me the beret back and I said she could keep it. She was delighted as I don't think someone has given her something like that before.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Patchwork. I did google Debi Birkin and found her web page. There's a great page full of creations other people have done with her patterns on it too. It's reassuring to know that so many people are into whimsical knitting. There are dozens of renditions of her little animals I have to make the little fox in an Aran sweater! The mouse tea cozies just crack me up! There's also an adorable one with a sleepy dormouse coming out of the top.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I agree, the yarn makes a huge difference!


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Dear Cindy.
Many of the previous posts are right. You need to do something for yourself to enjoy knitting again. Also you need to allow yourself to spend some $$$ on a really nice quality wool that you have not worked with before - alpaca perhaps?

Last, but not least, do try to challenge yourself with a new and different type of project (socks, perhaps?) and I guarantee it will open up a whole new world within the knitting world, for you. There are tons of instructional videos on the internet as well as books to go to. And there's always this site!!!

Good luck to you and keep knitting!!! 

gisele from cold Canada


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

shanni said:


> Christmas is for you too so knit for yourself and let others worry about themselves for a change. It's your turn


I agree! What I usually do is wait till all my projects are done, then peruse patterns until something really strikes me. I print it out and leave it where I will be sure to see it through-out the day. I may just glance at it or really sit down and read the pattern. In the meantime, I clean house I mean really clean. I know that when I sit down to work on a craft then, I can really get to work. I try to find something totally different from what I had done recently, usually something that will do up quickly, and always for myself with some yarn that I love. That and a cup of tea, with christian music in the background is what crafting is all about for me. 
hope this helps.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

All of that sounds absolutely wonderful!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Perhaps it's time for you to try DESIGNING. . . .do something simple like a bag. . . it's like a blank canvas for your creative self. . . . Figure out gauge, size, needle size, yarn, pattern. . . . lots to think about. . . . jj


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are so many variables in knitting, although it is really only two stitches. You can use established patterns as a guide for the number of stitches and gauge, and do your own designing so as not to infringe on anybody's copy right. 

Once you get a template; for example, I make hats for charity with worsted weight, # 8 needles, cast on 80 to 90 stitches, then let my imagination go as far as whether to do stockinette, seed stitch, or whatever, have an odd number of stitches and do K 2, P2 for a swirl rib, decrease for the crown leaning either right or left or combining the two, topping with an Icord or a pom pom or making a fringe pony tail - - you can see the possibilities. Keeps me from getting bored.

With little effort and interesting color choices, you can have a huge variety of charming items to sell. If the pattern repeat is a conducive number of stitches, you can make sets of hats and fingerless gloves, perhaps even cowl scarves. 

Then once you are on a roll, you can add beads for a really festive look.

Have fun with your knitting. Hats and mitts are lovely stash busters.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

All the websites mentioned are good. Do you have a favorite knitting mag that you like? How about making something for yourself instead of everyone else? Can you join a knitting group in your area where they share their ideas? Knitting Daily.com, Interweave Press.com are good websites too. They have mags and DVDs--these give me inspiration. KnitPicks.com; Patternworks.com--they have free catalogues with yarn, books, etc. You don't have to buy anything; just looking at them gives me inspiration. Have you tried to design your own garments? That's fun too.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a simple knitting pattern for the head wraps/ear warmers with the button in the back? :?:


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice to hear from Akronite. I am a graduate of Springfield Twp High School My granddaughter used to work in NICU at Childrens Hospital. I have retired ti Florida. Would like to hear from Sedona again.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

nisei said:


> I think that you should knit what you want and give it to charity but take a picture and wrap it up with a note that says that this has been donated to charity on their behalf.


Amen to this post!!! This year when presents are being opened and they begin to realize there is/was nothing from you, announce that since nobody liked your knitted gifts last year, this year you bought lovely yarn and have made xxx hats for the homeless and donated same in each of their names. See how they like that!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree, I do the same thing. I either print out patterns or save them to my library. Sometimes, I just like to take a portion of a pattern I saw and change it up into a scarf or use a scarf pattern and increase it into an afghan. Learning 2 years ago how to knit has helped to decrease some of the frustration over losing my job, and my family has not given up on wanting new knitted items. 

ps. I really enjoy being part of this community!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

JuneLouise,

The slipper pattern you talked about is easy and very very
warm to those who wear them. You basically have two
different skeins of yarn. You knit your five stitches with one color and the next skein you knit again the five stitiches. The
inside of your slipper will show the crossed skeins. You will do fine.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> All the websites mentioned are good. Do you have a favorite knitting mag that you like? How about making something for yourself instead of everyone else? Can you join a knitting group in your area where they share their ideas? Knitting Daily.com, Interweave Press.com are good websites too. They have mags and DVDs--these give me inspiration. KnitPicks.com; Patternworks.com--they have free catalogues with yarn, books, etc. You don't have to buy anything; just looking at them gives me inspiration. Have you tried to design your own garments? That's fun too.


Thank you for reminding me. I bought a knitting magazine early this fall meaning to knit this beret with bobbles. I forgot about it.

http://www.knittingtodaymag.com/pattern-previews/beret-rouge


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Donna Rae you are something, we could not do without you on this forum. I thank you also for that list. Judy from VA


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Favecraft.com
> There are lots of idea's on this web site. Some of the simple ones.
> To get yourself out of this "mood" why not do something for charity. Make some extra simple hats and carry them with you to give to a stranger you see that has no hat. Give one to that person directing traffic for some road work. How about the little old man that is standing in the line at the pharmacy. You never know who you will find that needs a little warmth from someone that cares enough to remember to share their talents. The cost is so little and the reward is wonderful.
> When I give my extra hat in my bag, I tell the person, This was ment for you.
> Guess that is why I have made so many hats this year. 500 and counting...


What a wonderful idea!! I think I will follow your suggestion. I have made quite a few for charity but your idea puts you up close and personal. Love it!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> Does anyone have a simple knitting pattern for the head wraps/ear warmers with the button in the back? :?:


I am doing HEAD BAND WITHOUT BUTTONS sorry for caps I am single crocheting with two stands. I am not sure it is gfoing to work


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I finally managed to figure out how to post a picture of my many-colord vest -- my answer to knitting boredom!
It's in the pictures section.
Susan


----------



## yankeegrandma (Oct 4, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> I wish I could do the socks! I took a class at local yarn shop, but just could not complete that first sock! What's wrong with me!!!!???


Nothing is wrong with you. You need to find the right needles and a basic pattern. I like using a 37" cable needle from Knitpicks. The cable is very pliable and you divide the number of stitches in half (rather than by four with dpn's). Keep going round and round pulling the cable through each time half the stitches are knit. Knitting socks is awkward at first but you will get comfortable and then addicted.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Is that pattern here somewhere? Would love to have it! Thank you! :-D


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Ravan, do you have a pattern for the slippers? Thanks--I would like to try it.


----------



## yankeegrandma (Oct 4, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> Is that pattern here somewhere? Would love to have it! Thank you! :-D


You should be able to Google "Classic Socks" and find it. It's 1993 by Nancy Bush. Other info "the Wooly West" Salt Lake City UT 84102. It has sizes for child, ladies and men. Directions are for dpn's so will need to adjust for cable needle.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

The hat looks very nice. Have fun knitting it. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Barcar,

There are two websites that are just straight knitting, no
double pointed needles needed. There are two websites you can look at.

1. Bev's Country Cottage, just google that. The name of the slippers are checkerboard slippers.

2. Knittin For Britainhentex Slippers, just google that.

I have known them as "corncob slippers"

Good luck and hope you find what you would like to try. :-D


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Ladies, I am not the one that started the post. And yes 500 hats is a lot but when I put my mind to something I do it. Plus I have prefected the Knitting Machine Hat. I can make up to 10 perday...


What is that and where can I get one? Is it done on a round sort of loom?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> This year it seems everyone has asked me for slippers.
> I want to try the checkerboard ones, but the instructions say to anchor contrasting color at beginning of each row, and I am not sure what that means. I have never knit with more than one color.
> 
> June


I posted a small video showing how to do that on you tube. Search for gwilson939 which is my you tube user id. If it is not clear enough, let me know.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Revan said:


> Hi Barcar,
> 
> There are two websites that are just straight knitting, no
> double pointed needles needed. There are two websites you can look at.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I love the name corncob slippers.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are welcome, hope they work out for you :-D Revan


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Very tongue in cheek - debdobalina posted a site for Condom Amulets - come on, you know you want to try them. All the recipients will be the only ones on the block. http://www.knitacondomamulet.com/


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Just when I think I have seen everything...something else pops up! No pun intended!! Judy


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Charity knitting Project Linus; Warm Up America; Red Heart's Special Olympics Scarves, etc. Chemo hats. Lap robes for shut ins, nursing homes, adult care homes, baby hats. booties, blankets for preemies or those in need.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

There is a lovely log cabin patchwork throw on Lion Brand site, you can knit little bits in odd colours and get rid of all the odd bits of yarn. That is my New Years plan (honestly)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm in a slump. I've got the same old tired acrylics that aren't that good. I have a Knitpicks Wool of the Andes sampler pack coming. Maybe that will inspire me.
> 
> I made gloves, hats, and scarves for everybody last year. They're mittened out and tell me they don't want any more. Ingrates! I looked for quick and easy knit patterns online and am getting the same tired scarves and what not. And yes, Donna Rae Sweetie, I did google. Does anybody have any sites with something different or unusual? Maybe coffee cup cozies, laptop sleeves, I cord covers for headphone cords, anything like that? Any favorite blog sites you'd like to share? I'm looking for ideas here. I'm always amazed when people here find these great blogs. How do you find them? Googling or is there a place where you find these great links?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help to get enthused about knitting again. Thanks in advance.


Try making some facecloths using one of the gazillion patterns on <KnittingFool.com>. I did a scarf in their "Angel's Wings" cable. A real challenge, the counting. Now, I'm using the same for a sweater for the Big Guy that's just as challenging or even more with the same cables. It's getting frogged again, tonight, only 8 rows.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Take a break from knitting for a while.......same as you would take a holiday from work, or life. You always come back enthused, and if you don't that will tell you that you are ready to try something else instead.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Start an afghan for yourself using all the stitch combinations you can find---one for each square or strip U make. Vogue "Stitchionary" or <KnittingFool.com> is good for that. 
If the squares/strips aren't the same size, all the better. U can fit them together in a variety of ways.
U can fit the squares/strips together every which way with a border all around each one or just around the finished afghan with all the color combinations that come from your stash of "leftovers". Or choose a color to bind it all together for a border or add a fringe of what's left over.
Start every row with a long strand and work across in the same direction on the same side every time and end with a long strand for an automatic fringe. 
Make it up as U go. Voila! One-of-a-kind afghan just for U by U!


----------

